# Cydia app: iTheatr.es



## kingafa (Dec 18, 2012)

I have this app on my ipod and was wondering if its possible to download then transfer to my laptop? Also im nz and rules are; downloading is illegal. But im wondering since this is a third party application, is it possible to do so?.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> downloading is illegal


We will not help with illegal content please read the rules.


----------

